# When Will Ruca Go Into Heat?



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

Ruca was born on March 23, 2009. Which makes her ALMOST 5 months. Zion tries to hump her head at times. They are both supervised all the time when going outside (because they like to chew on my house). When will she go into heat? I have never had a female dog..so i am not sure what to expect..but I have been doing LOTS of research and have been looking at fellow gp posts about dogs in heat and wearing diapers..etc.

Now now now..I know you are probably like what the h*ll..fix your dogs. I do* NOT* plan on breeding Ru & Zi. I have had 2 bad experiences with getting my family dogs neutered. Both had complications and died at a young age. It might be different with females..but I don't want there to be a "third times a charm." And if you still think I am breeding them..think again. I just lost my cat due to pregnancy complications a few months ago. 

I am a responsible owner. Ru & Zi have their own cages. 2 inside and 2 out. If I have to put one in the cage outside and one inside..then that is what it will come down to. I don't think Zion could chew through chain link fence..but we'll see.

But like I said..when should I expect Ruca to go into heat so I can be prepared? Thanks!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Usually females start to go into heat at about 6 months old. On there first heat its not uncommon for it to take till they are 8 months or so. Then they go into heat "about" every 6 months. 

My girls are all 8 months old and just now going into heat. 

Your male will most likely start sniffing her pee or rear and chattering his jaw and drooling. That means she is coming into heat. Otherwise you have to just watch for her to start to swell. 

When she goes into heat KEEP HER SEPARATE THE ENTIRE MONTH! 

Quite often people end up putting 2 dogs back together before she is fully out of heat. Thats when accident litters happen and you don't want your not even a year old baby having babies herself.

I ended up with a 1/2 Brother X Sister litter 3 years ago because my BF didn't listen to me about the fact that she still had the to still possibility to get pregnant. 


Also chain link and crates don't stop mating. Dogs can mate thru fencing made of wire. Keep them completely separate. 

Also the further your male is from her the easier it will be for him. Crates will not hold him if he decides he wants her so don't leave them crated alone together.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

oh no kyza is 10months on the 1st and she still hasnt become a woman!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow....So they need to be separated forever?

How long does the heat cycle last?


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Maile went into heat when she was 6 months old and she we will be a year tomorrow and she is currently in her first week of her second heat (yayyy diapers). Lol.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I am SOOOOO glad I don't have to deal with diapers....HAHAHAHA


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Wow....So they need to be separated forever?
> 
> How long does the heat cycle last?


Not forever lol, but a month to keep it safe. Dogs are usually in heat for about 3 weeks.

What I think is funny is when it comes to breeding dogs and you are doing an intentional litter ( especially one you have been waiting on!) You have like 3-5 days when that girl will take male or even get pregnant lol.. But when it comes to a litter you don't want she will get locked up ANYTIME during that 30 days ! lmao.



MISSAPBT said:


> oh no kyza is 10months on the 1st and she still hasnt become a woman!


She could just be running a little late. Sometimes the first heat is missed also, if you don't know what your looking for. Silent heat. They are sneaky sneaky.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> She could just be running a little late. Sometimes the first heat is missed also, if you don't know what your looking for. Silent heat. They are sneaky sneaky.


Hmmm my last pit was real late too she came on at about 12months, why am I blessed with all the abnormals. Oh silent heat? let me research, she has been licking alot lately and doing the teeth thing and stage does the chattery teeth when he smells her wees.

Sorry Rucas momy for taking advantage of your thread


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

wow...maybe zion will have to stay at the grandparents house when all this crazyness is going on. what should i expect? i know cats heats and dog heats are probably different. cats tend to spot..but dogs..are they suppose to bleed..a lot? do they act all weird/goofy? i need to be prepared..my little ru baby is growing up  *tear* haha


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

RUCA.AND.ZION said:


> wow...maybe zion will have to stay at the grandparents house when all this crazyness is going on. what should i expect? i know cats heats and dog heats are probably different. cats tend to spot..but dogs..are they suppose to bleed..a lot? do they act all weird/goofy? i need to be prepared..my little ru baby is growing up  *tear* haha


Dogs spot...but ITS A LOT (for their body size)...if you dont want blood spots throughout your house...invest in a diaper OR fix her (I chose the diaper route, its funnier, lol). Maile got a LITTLE more aggressive towards my Chis (she usually shows NO signs of aggression, BUT when one of my Chis walked over to Maile's food she about threw down, lol). Maile is also a lot more tired...and she REALLY likes her tummy and back rubbed even more. My mom said "Shantel, you know how you feel during that time, so you better baby that baby." Hahaha. Maile gets uber spoiled during heat time. Good Luck to you and Ruca!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah I would invest in diapers.. Nothin like blood drops across the kitchen floor to make you not want to make dinner lmao.


Just wanna mention Diapers don't stop mating! lol.. We had a girl her one time that her dog got preg and she thought because she had it diapered her male wouldn't be able to breed her lol.

Man I have 4 female dogs all going into heat right now And one male who is gonna be stressed outta his mind!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Man I have 4 female dogs all going into heat right now And one male who is gonna be stressed outta his mind!


Oh MANNNNN!!!!!! That sucks BIG TIME! I keep thinking how aggravating it is to take Mailes diaper off and put it back on everytime she goes in and out...I cant imagine doing in x4!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

mygirlmaile said:


> I cant imagine doing in x4!!!


OH Screw that!!!! Lol They all get crated and rotated outside! I wash there blankets every other day for the few weeks they bleed. I almost always have to many females to do diapers lol. Usually I don't have males tho.. This is gonna suck having a male, plus my baby is due right at the end of there heat so I will be in the hospital and am trusting my 4 females to my husband. I hope he does me proud lmao. I come back to an oops and divorce may be at hand lol. Luckily he seems to understand more clearly than my ex and he knows that f there is an Opps he will NEVER get a male dog of his own lol.

Ok you can have your thread back lol


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

:rofl: BAHAHAHAHAHA :goodpost:


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

awwwww!!!!! Jay was born march 23 too!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Dogs spot...but ITS A LOT (for their body size)...if you dont want blood spots throughout your house...invest in a diaper OR fix her (I chose the diaper route, its funnier, lol). Maile got a LITTLE more aggressive towards my Chis (she usually shows NO signs of aggression, BUT when one of my Chis walked over to Maile's food she about threw down, lol). Maile is also a lot more tired...and she REALLY likes her tummy and back rubbed even more. My mom said "Shantel, you know how you feel during that time, so you better baby that baby." Hahaha. Maile gets uber spoiled during heat time. Good Luck to you and Ruca!!! :thumbsup:


do the diapers really work...I mean she dose not try too take them off


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

could someone tell me about the whole spading thing does it leave a scar....is it dangerous to be done...because i swear to god if i do decide to get it done and they hurt my turd head and she gets bad off and dies HOLY SH!T someone better have a tranquilizer some where close ....


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> could someone tell me about the whole spading thing does it leave a scar....is it dangerous to be done...because i swear to god if i do decide to get it done and they hurt my turd head and she gets bad off and dies HOLY SH!T someone better have a tranquilizer some where close ....


Surgical sterilization

Since birth control pills are not a viable option as a practical permanent form of sterilization, the only option is surgical sterilization. In the female, this would be either spaying (medically referred to as ovariohysterectomy); a hysterectomy, in which only the uterus is removed; or a tubal ligation. These are different surgeries, but each one will prevent future pregnancies if done correctly. Only an ovariohysterectomy should be considered for the long-term health of your dog.

Ovariohysterectomy: An ovariohysterectomy (OHE) or spay is the complete removal of the female reproductive tract. The ovaries, oviducts, uterine horns, and the uterus are removed. Not only does this procedure prevent the animal from becoming pregnant, it also eliminates the twice-yearly heat cycles. The surgery removes the source of production of such hormones as estrogen and progesterone. These hormones are responsible for stimulating and controlling heat cycles and play a major role during pregnancy. But they also have other effects on the body and some of them are potentially harmful.

Hope that helps. Sadie is spayed and you can' see the scar because the fur grows back


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

I just don't want anything to go wrong


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

oh and when is the latest i can have it done


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

there will be risks as like any other surgical proceidure.
but im sure the statistics have mighty high sucess rates for that op


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> oh and when is the latest i can have it done


You can spay at any age starting at 4 months ( younger can be done but not recommended... As a dog get rather old of course issues can arise.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> OH Screw that!!!! Lol They all get crated and rotated outside! I wash there blankets every other day for the few weeks they bleed. I almost always have to many females to do diapers lol. Usually I don't have males tho.. This is gonna suck having a male, plus my baby is due right at the end of there heat so I will be in the hospital and am trusting my 4 females to my husband. I hope he does me proud lmao. I come back to an oops and divorce may be at hand lol. Luckily he seems to understand more clearly than my ex and he knows that f there is an Opps he will NEVER get a male dog of his own lol.
> 
> Ok you can have your thread back lol


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

You do know that you're coming home from the hospital with 4 preggers females right? Ill take one of Bee's babies.  Hahahaha. Im playin, Im playin!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> do the diapers really work...I mean she dose not try too take them off


Not at all. She sleeps in it, she plays inside in it...it doesnt phase her at all.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> oh and when is the latest i can have it done


My vet said do it before the first heat and you reduce the risk of some cancers completely, do it before the 2nd heat and you reduce the risk of some cancers by 50%, do it after that and there is no health benefit.

Thats what my vet said...Idk...Maile's staying intact. As long as you stay responsible with with Jay then spaying isnt necessary (if you're worried). There are as many horror stories as there are success stories. You always have a risk and no one can predict the outcome. She would be put completely under which is what makes me nervous (Ive had bad experiences). But you chose what you think is best for your baby.


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

Although it certainly is not a hard and fast rule, you can watch for the first signs of blood and count that as day 1 she will bleed approx 9 days. The next 9 days is the time in which she will accept a male give or take a day. She will prolly not be bleeding during this time. If she flags her tail,( moves the tail away from her stuff if you scratch her around the tail area) she will take a male. If she does not flag she will prolly just sit down on him and not take him. Crate and rotate is always the best option. I have never had an accident using this "formula".


----------

